# Sub needed, NorthVale NJ



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi,

We are in need of a sub for a site in Northvale, NJ. It is a smaller location with some walks, not much. Sub will be completely responsible for the site, plow,walks,salt. Please IM here and I'll reply with my phone # so we can discuss further.

Thanks

Ed


----------



## jamesfricchione (Nov 16, 2008)

dear ed,

have small and large equipment willing to help. contact me with the details thanks jay - [email protected]


----------

